# I made my boys their very own Goat Boat



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 9, 2017)

I am so proud of this project! 

Meet our new boys! Lenny and Carl have been home for a 11 days now and I figured it was time to share their awesome house!!! I am so proud of The Goat Boat:







To see more on the making of: http://imgur.com/a/w4uOv


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 9, 2017)

That's adorable! I love it!

Do you have pictures of the construction?


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 9, 2017)

Yu


Green Acres Farm said:


> That's adorable! I love it!
> 
> Do you have pictures of the construction?


Yup!! It was a lot of fun and my other half thinks I'm a nutter as I didn't skimp out on the crazy details: http://imgur.com/a/w4uOv Scroll down there should be a button to load more pictures-- There's a bit of a story on each of the pics as well


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you so much! As well


----------



## TAH (Jun 9, 2017)

Love it!!!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 9, 2017)

awesome!


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 9, 2017)

TAH said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you! They're loving it too  the aluminum haul is cool and noisy


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 9, 2017)

This is so cute! Love the playfullness and the colors! 



Just remember goat math is as bad as chicken math....  
next thing you know you'll be building the queen victoria


----------



## animalmom (Jun 10, 2017)

Genius!


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 10, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> This is so cute! Love the playfullness and the colors!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha This is our temporary home for now --- It's completely mobile which is super exciting!!! I saved a ridiculous barn for what I'm hoping to have for next year-- then this will be to move around to different areas as shelter throughout the day. 

Thank you so much!! I was a little worried when I started painting that I went too light (Only one store for miles for paint so that was the most expensive part of my project so I wasn't willing to re-do hahaha) 

Next I want a chicken chuck wagon -- and a Goat Ship!!! Bahahahah


----------



## Miranda Kurucz (Jun 10, 2017)

animalmom said:


> Genius!



Thank you!!!!


----------

